# Traveller video from ECBC



## SPO (Jun 4, 2012)

Heres some footage off the Traveller during the ECBC this past weekend. We had a slow weekend, but couldn't of asked for better weather.

https://vimeo.com/99098325


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm surprised there aren't more comments on this video.... The cinematography is awesome! Someone has some skilz for sure... Very nice video! Not a bad bull either! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome video! Congrats on the Dolphin!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. Great vid and stud dolphin


----------



## SPO (Jun 4, 2012)

I appreciate it guys. I have filmed hunts for years but this was my first blue water trip to film. I'm usually running the deck and don't have time to focus on filming. Im hoping to get more time to film in the future.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man that video is clean! What are you filming with if you don't mind me asking?

I've never been sea sick in my life but smelling that stogie all day just may have done me in........lol.

Congrats on the beautiful catch!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Great video. I am glad I took the time to watch it. Love the build up.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sweet video!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great video. Nice dolphin. Also, the colors in the video just popped.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ! Awesome video and beautiful boat!


----------

